# UK Expat Buying A Holiday Home In Arabian Ranches



## pkmember (Aug 1, 2010)

Hi

Does anyone have ideas on how to achieve my goal of buying a 2 or 3 bed holiday home in Arabian Ranches? 

I'm selling my *** Buy My Chalet In The Alps:[/url] which will give me 960,000 AED. 2 beds sell for 1.2 and 3 beds 1.8 million. I plan to use the villa as a holiday home for maximum 3 months per year for the next 5 years. What I need is a joint partner who will share ownership. Is time share a possibility is Dubai?

Paul


----------



## R_Smithy (Jun 13, 2010)

pkmember said:


> Hi
> 
> Does anyone have ideas on how to achieve my goal of buying a 2 or 3 bed holiday home in Arabian Ranches?
> 
> ...


Hi Paul, this is my opinion. The state of the Dubai property market is bad enough without adding timeshare into the equation.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

For 960k you can buy an apartment near the beach, which you can rent out as short term renta,l while you are not using it, for 1500+ a month.
Don't forget to budget for service charges.


----------



## pkmember (Aug 1, 2010)

Thanks Wandabug

What companies offer rental management and what do they charge? I assume it's around 15% of weekly charge. For that, they get tourists and manage the handover. Also, I'd want them to meet the guests upon arrival, arrange cleaning, manage the maintenance and pay me in local currency. Any ideas from the forum on solid companies I can approach? I've heard about Arabian Escapes.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

pkmember said:


> For that, they get tourists and manage the handover. Also, I'd want them to meet the guests upon arrival, arrange cleaning, manage the maintenance and pay me


Have you ever actually been to Dubai?


----------



## pkmember (Aug 1, 2010)

Good question!

Yes - in 2008 for two weeks and again in 2010 for 6 weeks. That's long enough for me to fall in love with the lifestyle.


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

I think the point is more that you might be expecting a little too much from an agency here...


----------



## olsontowers (Jan 18, 2011)

Consider the issues relating to ownership here before you comit.

Namely property here has a habit of disintegrating after few years and the cost of maintainence.

In addition you should consider buying the property through an off-shore company to help avoid too many legal issues on death. 

Things here are not as simple as they are in the UK, or Europe!!!


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

There are a lot of people trying to use their apartments as holiday lets so I imagine the market is competitive. Arabian Ranches is a family community and not one geared to the holiday market. Most visitors would want to be near the beaches and the activities, so a Marina/Palm apartment is the best bet.

Real estate is a minefield in Dubai and prices are still expected to decline over the next year or so. Just be absolutely sure of what you're getting into.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Feel free to message me. My company obviously specialises in the Palm, but we do offer the full suite of services, from short term, long term, managing etc. May be of help.


----------



## pkmember (Aug 1, 2010)

Bigjimbo said:


> Feel free to message me. My company obviously specialises in the Palm, but we do offer the full suite of services, from short term, long term, managing etc. May be of help.


Thanks big jimbo. I'll be visiting for 6 weeks over December 2011 to January 2012 to view investments. I've arranged a 3 bed villa for 4 weeks for 600 aed per day. Do you have any apartments (2 bed min) from 20 Dec to 4 Jan?


----------

